# 2011 E4 Elk Tag



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I was lucky enough to be drawn this year for a North Dakota E4 Any Elk Tag (October Season). I am goingt to start seeking out landowner permission in the next few weeks and starting my scouting in June or July. If there are any others that were drawn for a 2011 E3 or E4 Elk Tag that want to team up on the scouting and maybe even the actual hunting, please send me a pm or email me at [email protected]. Also, if there are any out there who have any helpful hints or suggestions for me, I would greatly appreciate that as well.

Thank you in advance for any who are kind enough to supply any helpful hints and suggestions.

Sincerely,

Charles Gorecki
Grand Forks, ND
[email protected]


----------

